# Help quick??



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

MY brother found a brand new Beretta Xtrema 1 with a 26 inch barrel, 3.5 inch chamber for $900. Is that a good deel? I have a Benelli Nova now and I like that cause I can take it apart easy and clean it. I do alot of field hunting and I am tuff on my gun. Would the Beretta be a good dependable gun for me or should I stick with the Nova?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd go to the beretta site and see what they offer for prices. But I do know that soem of the top 12g 3.5" can get spendy.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I think Beretta's are a Pain in the but to clean. Benelli is the way to go. When you have to clean the Beretta's gas system after being out on a duck hunt, you will see why I shoot a Benelli.


----------

